# Best online game EVER!!!



## LuellaJean (Jun 5, 2011)

If you like puzzle games, you'll love this game! I'm totally addicted!!! :devil

http://entanglement.gopherwoodstudios.com/


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow = not easy. The highest I could get was 58...


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL I have practiced a LOT! Since you're an admin, can you delete my double-post? I don't know how I did that.... :whistling


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 6, 2011)

Done


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

I got 136 after not playing for months  Ahah I've always been addicted to this, because there's no one way to "beat" it.


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 23, 2012)

Now you have me hooked on it too... high score 203


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 24, 2012)

^ You're goin' down  *goes off to play*


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 24, 2012)

omg i just played it for like 10 mins at first i was like... what do i do 153 is my highest right now... i know already im addicted


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Tracy Beat that: I got 220


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 25, 2012)

235!!!!!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuug. You're going down Lauren. I will beat your score if it's the last thing I do! :nasty:


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 25, 2012)

oh no no no! i will best my score first!!!! hahahahaha im only going up!!!!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Keep dreaming chica! I WILL BEAT YOU >:]


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 25, 2012)

brrrriiinnnggggg it onnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Apebull (Sep 25, 2012)

:grumpy:It won't load on my home or work computer. But then again that might be a good thing


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh it's highly addictive, April. Consider yourself lucky. O__O


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 25, 2012)

OMG I got 30 for a high score...I think I'm more cut out for this type of game: 
http://www.gotofreegames.com/cribbage/free_cribbage_online.htm


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

232 HAH  beat that :nasty:


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 26, 2012)

youre still 3 points short!!!!! hahaha still reigning supreme!!!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

GAH. You're horrible horrible horrible! 


I'm just kidding. <3 BUT YOU'RE GOING DOWNNNN.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 26, 2012)

not yet!!


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 27, 2012)

New score 429!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 27, 2012)

omg wow


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. I have no idea how it happened.. I had to take a picture of it!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 27, 2012)

seriously thats some darn good work!


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was playing for like two hours and couldn't even make it to 200 and then I got that and I was like "Holy Crap!"


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 28, 2012)

I was coming here to brag about my 273 and I see Tracy got 400+

WHY MUST YOU TEASE ME, CRUEL WORLD.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 28, 2012)

lol i got up to 300 last night but now anything less than 400 seems like a failure... lol tracy you have the trophy FOR NOW.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 28, 2012)

We'll get you Tracy! And your little bun too. :nasty:


----------

